# Law regarding color of plow



## kmamark2000

I just bought a used plow and I would like to give it a fresh paint job to match the color and paint scheme of my truck. Is this legal? Are there any laws governing the color of plows? 

I ask this because I have never seen a plow any color than yellow, red, or white. 

My truck is blue and I want to paint my plow blue.


----------



## pooleo8

never heard of any such law. But I'm not from IN. Paint away!


----------



## trqjnky

WELL YOURE IN LUCK! Yes the plow has to be a certain color, but lucky for you! theres 2 or three plow manufacturers that are blue, thats right! they have blue plows! one i believe is northerner plows, the other is herington, so you are in luck! just be sure to find a pic of these companies plows painted blue so if you get pulled over the cops cannot arrest you. its a 5 year prison sentence for having an unlawfully colored plow. no questions asked, huge safety risk they say. Sometimes the consider it a felony and you may be shot on site, act of terrorism and all. 

You can paint your plow whatever color your heart desires. no rules against that. I would try to keep it a different color, just so the retards out driving notice it, if it were the same as your truck, they might miss the 1 ton piece of steel hanging in front of your truck because it might blend in a bit. just a thought.


----------



## kmamark2000

trqjnky;1336822 said:


> WELL YOURE IN LUCK! Yes the plow has to be a certain color, but lucky for you! theres 2 or three plow manufacturers that are blue, thats right! they have blue plows! one i believe is northerner plows, the other is herington, so you are in luck! just be sure to find a pic of these companies plows painted blue so if you get pulled over the cops cannot arrest you. its a 5 year prison sentence for having an unlawfully colored plow. no questions asked, huge safety risk they say. Sometimes the consider it a felony and you may be shot on site, act of terrorism and all.
> 
> You can paint your plow whatever color your heart desires. no rules against that. I would try to keep it a different color, just so the retards out driving notice it, if it were the same as your truck, they might miss the 1 ton piece of steel hanging in front of your truck because it might blend in a bit. just a thought.


HOW FUNNY YOU ARE! Made me laugh a little.. My idea was to paint my plow to match my truck but I also will be putting flashers on the top of the plow also (when in use).


----------



## dfd9

kmamark2000;1336828 said:


> HOW FUNNY YOU ARE! Made me laugh a little.. My idea was to paint my plow to match my truck but I also will be putting flashers on the top of the plow also (when in use).


Let us know how that works for you.


----------



## shovelracer

There is guy near where I live that painted his black. There have been a few times where we have come pretty close because from afar you couldn't tell he was 8'+ wide.


----------



## 2COR517

Put some reflector tape strips on the ends of the plow. Front, side, back.


----------



## RLM

We had a 9' fisher with a snowfoil on it we put yellow reflective across the foil. It looked huge going down the road


----------



## kmamark2000

2COR517;1337200 said:


> Put some reflector tape strips on the ends of the plow. Front, side, back.


I planned on putting reflective tape on it as well as lights on the plow itself. I will post pictures next week when I have it done.


----------



## 2COR517

Unless the lights are incredibly tough, and therefore expensive, they won't last long.


----------



## dfd9

2COR517;1337200 said:


> Put some reflector tape strips on the ends of the plow. Front, side, back.


Especially on the back. Cover the back of it in reflective strips.......


----------



## Raymond S.

I would put 360degree strobes across the top of the plow so they can see you coming and going. If your going to paint it the same as the truck you want to make sure it sticks out. Or you could just mount one big beacon on the front of the hood!


----------



## kevlars

My Hiniker Poly V is black, with red steel frame. Nobody hit me yet.

kevlars


----------



## kmamark2000

Raymond S.;1337626 said:


> I would put 360degree strobes across the top of the plow so they can see you coming and going. If your going to paint it the same as the truck you want to make sure it sticks out. Or you could just mount one big beacon on the front of the hood!


I have plenty of strobes and 360 lights on the truck.. No worries about anyone not seeing me. Last night my GF broke down on the highway so I came to help. A police officer showed up and commented on how my truck is better equipped with lights than his squad car.. 

I also asked the office about the laws on plows in regards to the color. He informed me there are no laws on plow color. Just the color of the lights. One 360 Amber is a must and additional white lights are allowed. Absolutely no red, blue, green, or purple.

Therefore, I will be painting my plow to match my truck with reflective stripes and custom lights on the plow itself. It's going to be something no one has ever seen before.


----------



## 2COR517

dfd9;1337601 said:


> Especially on the back. Cover the back of it in reflective strips.......


I prefer black on the back. But if it's a large plow, it doesn't hurt to run one strip at the very edge of the back.


----------



## kmamark2000

*It's blue!!*



kmamark2000;1336750 said:


> I just bought a used plow and I would like to give it a fresh paint job to match the color and paint scheme of my truck. Is this legal? Are there any laws governing the color of plows?
> 
> I ask this because I have never seen a plow any color than yellow, red, or white.
> 
> My truck is blue and I want to paint my plow blue.


I painted the plow blue and black with some reflective DOT strips. There is a picture posted in another thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42969&page=181 as I promised. Its the Blue Dodge with Blue Plow.


----------



## PlowThisSnow

kmamark2000;1346215 said:


> I painted the plow blue and black with some reflective DOT strips. There is a picture posted in another thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42969&page=181 as I promised. Its the Blue Dodge with Blue Plow.


I love all the lights Kmamark!!!! I want to put a ton of lights on my truck too heheh...


----------



## kmamark2000

PlowThisSnow;1346224 said:


> I love all the lights Kmamark!!!! I want to put a ton of lights on my truck too heheh...


Thanks.. I'm not done. I have 6 more strobes in the garage yet to install and a couple more on order.

Also installed a 7" reverse camera with night vision.


----------



## PlowThisSnow

kmamark2000;1346233 said:


> Thanks.. I'm not done. I have 6 more strobes in the garage yet to install and a couple more on order.
> 
> Also installed a 7" reverse camera with night vision.


You'll have to post another video when you get all your lights on your tuck i'd like to check it out! Im thinking of getting a light bar for the roof of the cab and putting some hid's on there to help me see at night while plowing, i'll probably point two foward and two behind me to help while im in reverse. There are soooo many option's i thought about reverse lights that attach to my hitch too. Where's a good place to order the strobes?


----------



## kmamark2000

PlowThisSnow;1346490 said:


> You'll have to post another video when you get all your lights on your tuck i'd like to check it out! Im thinking of getting a light bar for the roof of the cab and putting some hid's on there to help me see at night while plowing, i'll probably point two foward and two behind me to help while im in reverse. There are soooo many option's i thought about reverse lights that attach to my hitch too. Where's a good place to order the strobes?


I ordered all my strobes from ebay or Galls. Be careful with ebay, many of the strobes are crap.


----------



## dfd9

kmamark2000;1346233 said:


> Thanks.. I'm not done. I have 6 more strobes in the garage yet to install and a couple more on order.
> 
> Also installed a 7" reverse camera with night vision.


Can I make a friendly suggestion?

Instead of wasting money on lights that are only causing more draw on your electrical system; do nothing to improve your visibility (ever hear of moth to flame syndrome) spend some money on decent tires that will make you money.


----------



## Dr Who

trqjnky;1336822 said:


> WELL YOURE IN LUCK! Yes the plow has to be a certain color, but lucky for you! theres 2 or three plow manufacturers that are blue, thats right! they have blue plows! one i believe is northerner plows, the other is herington, so you are in luck! just be sure to find a pic of these companies plows painted blue so if you get pulled over the cops cannot arrest you. its a 5 year prison sentence for having an unlawfully colored plow. no questions asked, huge safety risk they say. Sometimes the consider it a felony and you may be shot on site, act of terrorism and all.
> 
> You can paint your plow whatever color your heart desires. no rules against that. I would try to keep it a different color, just so the retards out driving notice it, if it were the same as your truck, they might miss the 1 ton piece of steel hanging in front of your truck because it might blend in a bit. just a thought.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2COR517

dfd9;1346520 said:


> Can I make a friendly suggestion?.... spend some money on decent tires that will make you money.


I buy tires based on appearance Thumbs Up Slipping and spinning is normal in the snow anyway.


----------



## M & MD Lawn

I like the lights man


----------

